# Kampa Statues WTF!!!



## JRE313 (Oct 3, 2015)

Here is a set of statues i took pictures of when i was in Prague.
Hope you Enjoy!!


----------



## kfog (Nov 5, 2015)

I would like to license one of your pictures. How do I contact you?  Kevin O'Grady 949-244-5196


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 5, 2015)

Weird but nice.


----------

